# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  हिंदीविचार मंच पर लिखें और पैसे कमाए | earn money at hindivichar.com

## Loka

दोस्तों हम हिंदी विचार मंच पर ऑनलाइन कमाई का आप्शन दें रहे है |

अब आप हिंदी विचार मंच पर नए सूत्र बनाये और पैसे कमाए |

जिन सदस्यों के पहले से सूत्र बने हुए है वो भी पैसे कमा सकते है |

कमाई कैसे होगी मैं बताता हूँ -
जिन सदस्यों के सूत्र बने हुए है हम उन पर एड लगायेंगे, उन एड से जो इनकम होगी वो 50% हम रखेंगे और बाकि का 50% उस सदस्य को दिया जायेगा जिसका वो सूत्र है |
अभी एड रेवेनु शेयर 50-50% का है |
भविष्य में इसमें बदलाव भी किया जा सकता है |
लेकिन कम से कम एक साल तक इसमें कोई बदलाव नही किया जायेगा |
जिस सदस्य का जो सूत्र है उस सूत्र पर लगे एड से जो कमाई होगी उसका आधा हिस्सा उस सदस्य को दिया जायेगा, पैसे सदस्य को तभी दिया जायेगा जब उसकी कमाई कम से कम 20 डॉलर हो |
अगर किसी सदस्य को कमाई 20 डॉलर होने में 6 महीने लगते है तो उसे 6 महीने बाद राशी प्रदान की जाएगी |

जो-जो सदस्य इसमें शामिल होना चाहते है उनके लिए हम एड कोड जनरेट करेंगे |
उस कोड से उसकी कमाई को मोनेटर की जाएगी |
हम कोड सदस्य को देंगे, फिर सदस्य वो कोड अपने यूजर कण्ट्रोल पैनल में ऐड करेगा, फिर हम उसको अप्प्रोव करेंगे |
उसके बाद उस सदस्य के सभी सूत्रों में एड दिखाई देंगे |
हर माह एक रिपोर्ट तैयार की जाएगी और सम्बंधित सदस्य को भेजी जाएगी |

इस तरह जो सदस्य जितने अधिक सूत्र बनाएगा, उसकी कमाई उतनी अधिक होगी |
जिसके पहले से सूत्र है उनको भी उनके सूत्र से कमाई होगी |

जो सदस्य एड रेवेनु को समझते है उनको ज्यादा बताने की जरुरत भी नही है |

आपकी नजर में ये तरीका कैसा है ?
आपकी राय के लिए ये सूत्र बनाया गया है, जब आप सब ये अच्छी तरह से समझ लेंगे तब हम इसे फोरम पर एक्टिवेट करेंगे |

----------


## Rajat Vynar

मजा नहीं आ रही। इतना अधिक अमाउण्ट करूँगा क्या? 10 प्रतिशत कमीशन घटाइए नहीं तो इन्कमटैक्स का छापा पड़ जाएगा।

----------


## anita

बहुत ही सुन्दर विचार है

----------


## garima

जी अभी विचार तो बढ़िया है पर गहराई से विचार करके दुबारा आंसर जरूर करुँगी। अभी पड के लिखे बगैर रहा नहीं जा रहा था सो लिख रही हु।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

अरे लोकाजी, अब इसमें अधिक सोचना-विचारना क्या? आप समझ गए, अनीताजी और गरिमाजी समझ गईं, मैं समझ गया। पत्थर की तरह पक्की रसीद के डर से कमलजी स्कीम में शामिल होने वाले नहीं। अब किस बात की देरी? मेरा नाम तुरन्त स्कीम में लिख लीजिए।

----------


## ravi chacha

१- सबसे पहले गूगल विज्ञापन द्वारा कमाने के विषय पर ही चर्चा करली जाय-

गूगल की विज्ञापन सेवा हिंदी भाषा को स्पोर्ट नहीं करने के चलते  इस सेवा के जरिये कमाने की संभावनाएं बहुत क्षीण है पर यदि यह स्पोर्ट करे और हिंदी मंच पर भी यदि गूगल के विज्ञापन दिखाई देने लगे तभी कोई ज्यादा कमाई नहीं हो सकती|ये मेरा अनुभव है, मेरी कई वेब साईटस पर गूगल के विज्ञापन दिखते है फिर भी उनसे कमाई क्षीण है|

----------


## Loka

> १- सबसे पहले गूगल विज्ञापन द्वारा कमाने के विषय पर ही चर्चा करली जाय-
> 
> गूगल की विज्ञापन सेवा हिंदी भाषा को स्पोर्ट नहीं करने के चलते  इस सेवा के जरिये कमाने की संभावनाएं बहुत क्षीण है पर यदि यह स्पोर्ट करे और हिंदी मंच पर भी यदि गूगल के विज्ञापन दिखाई देने लगे तभी कोई ज्यादा कमाई नहीं हो सकती|ये मेरा अनुभव है, मेरी कई वेब साईटस पर गूगल के विज्ञापन दिखते है फिर भी उनसे कमाई क्षीण है|


गूगल ने दिसम्बर २०१४ से हिंदी वेबसाइट के लिए विज्ञापन शुरू कर दिए है |

----------


## Loka

हिंदी वेबसाइट हो या इंग्लिश वेबसाइट, इनकम भी दोनों में बराबर की है, दोनों में फर्क इतना है की हिंदी वेबसाइट पर ९९% विजिटर सिर्फ इंडिया से आयेंगे, जबकि इंग्लिश वेबसाइट पर पुरे वर्ल्ड से विजिटर आते है |

----------


## Loka

अपने मंच पर अभी गूगल के एड चल रहे है और कमाई भी बढ़िया होती है | रेवेनु शेयर करेंगे तो सुत्रधारक को भी रेवेनु मिलेगा |

----------


## Loka

जिस सदस्य के जितने ज्यादा सूत्र होंगे, और उन सूत्रों पर जितने ज्यादा सदस्य विजिट करेंगे उतनी कमाई ज्यादा होगी |
इसलिए जो सदस्य उच्च गुणवता वाले सूत्र बनाते है फिर उन सूत्रों को वो फेसबुक, whatsapp, गूगल प्लस, ट्विटर या अन्य साइट्स पर शेयर करेंगे तो उनके सूत्र पर अधिक विजिट होगी और उनको कमाई भी अधिक होगी |
जल्दी ही फोरम पर ब्लॉग भी चालू कर दिया जायेगा, फिर ब्लॉग लिखकर भी कमाई की जा सकती है |

----------


## Loka

जो सदस्य टेक्निकल जानकारी रखते है वो जानकारी हिंदी में सूत्र बनाकर दे सकते है, फिर वो अपने सूत्र प्रोमोट करके अच्छे पैसे कमा सकते है |
पहले इसे ट्रायल के तौर पर चलाया जायेगा, इस से ये पता चल जायेगा की किस सदस्य की कितनी कमाई होती है मोजुदा सूत्रों से |
फिर वो नये सूत्र बनाकर व पुराने सूत्रों व नये सूत्रों को प्रोमोट करके कमाई कर सकते है |

----------


## Loka

मेरे विचार से एक सदस्य अगर अच्छे सूत्रों का निर्माण करें और उनको सोशल साइट्स पर शेयर करे तो १००$ मंथली कमाई हो सकती है |
अभी कुछ कमाई के बारे में पक्का कहा नही जा सकता, ये तो ट्रायल के बाद ही पता चलेगा |

----------


## Loka

अभी जो जो सदस्य इसमें शामिल होना चाहते है वो बता दें, अभी ट्रायल में अधिकतम 10 सदस्यों को शामिल किया जायेगा जिनके सूत्र भी काफी है और पोस्ट भी |
कम पोस्ट वाले सदस्य भी शामिल कर सकते है पर वो अगर नए सूत्र बनाये तो, क्यों की अगर उनके बनाये सूत्र ही नही होंगे तो ट्रायल में रिजल्ट शून्य आएगा |

----------


## Rajat Vynar

लोकाजी, कृपया कहानी सुनाने के स्थान पर योजना में मेरा नाम पंजीकृत करके पंजीकरण संख्या देने का कष्ट करें।

----------


## Loka

> लोकाजी, कृपया कहानी सुनाने के स्थान पर योजना में मेरा नाम पंजीकृत करके पंजीकरण संख्या देने का कष्ट करें।


रजत जी आपकी पहले वाली पोस्ट भी मैंने पढ़ी है, आपका नंबर पक्का है |
आपके सूत्र कम है, आपसे रिक्वेस्ट है की आप नए सूत्र भी बनाये ताकि ट्रायल के दौरान रिजल्ट बेहतर रह सके |

----------


## Rajat Vynar

ज्यादा सूत्र से मतलब? कुल कितने सूत्र चाहिए, बस झ्तना बताइए, लोकाजी?

----------


## garima

लोका जी मेरा भी नाम लिख ले । जैसा की रजत जी ने पूछा कुल कितनी पोस्ट हो ये मैं भी जानना चाहूंगी। धन्यवाद।

----------


## garima

मेरी पोस्ट भी कम है तो क्या मैं इसमें पार्ट नहीं क्र सकती

----------


## Loka

पोस्ट संख्या कम हो या सूत्र कम हो इस से ज्यादा फर्क नही पड़ता, आपके सूत्र पर विजिट कितनी होती है वो सबसे इम्पोर्टेन्ट है |
आपके सूत्र के कुल कितने पेज अन्य सदस्यों द्वारा देखे जाते है, ये इम्पोर्टेन्ट है |

----------


## Loka

सूत्र कितने भी हो पर ऐसे हो की अधिक से अधिक सदस्य आपके सूत्र पर आये, चाहे फोरम पर सर्च करके आये, या गूगल में सर्च करके |
या फिर आपके द्वारा शेयर की गई पोस्ट से आये |
इसलिए तो मैं कह रहा हूँ की नए सूत्र बनाये व नए-पुराने सभी सूत्र अधिक से अधिक शेयर करें |
इस से आपके सूत्रों पर अधिक से अधिक विजिटर आयेंगे |
जितने ज्यादा विजिटर आयेंगे, उतनी अधिक कमाई होगी |

----------


## garima

> पोस्ट संख्या कम हो या सूत्र कम हो इस से ज्यादा फर्क नही पड़ता, आपके सूत्र पर विजिट कितनी होती है वो सबसे इम्पोर्टेन्ट है |
> आपके सूत्र के कुल कितने पेज अन्य सदस्यों द्वारा देखे जाते है, ये इम्पोर्टेन्ट है |


तो क्या ये शो करेगा की कितने visitors ए और कितने सदस्य?

----------


## Loka

> तो क्या ये शो करेगा की कितने visitors ए और कितने सदस्य?


ये सब हम मॉनिटर करेंगे | सभी सदस्यों को एक कोड दिया जायेगा जो कोड सभी का अलग-अलग होगा, उसी कोड से ये सब मॉनिटर होगा की किसके सूत्रों पर कितनी विजिट हुई, कितने पेज व्यू आये |
और सभी की इनकम भी मॉनिटर होगी, ये सब रिपोर्ट गूगल से मीलेगी | इसलिए गलती होने के कोई चांस भी नही है |

----------


## Loka

आपके सूत्र को फोरम के सदस्य देखें या गेस्ट सदस्य उस से कोई फर्क नही पड़ता, आपको इनकम दोनों से होगी |

----------


## nikneo

बहुत अच्छा विचार है |
मैं भी जुडना चाहता हूँ , हालांकि मेरे पोस्ट बेहद कम हैं |पर भविष्य में नए सूत्र बना दूंगा |

----------


## nikneo

अगर सूत्र संचालक कोई और हो तथा मैं उसके सूत्र में पोस्ट करता हूँ , तो क्या मेरे पोस्ट को देखे जाने व् भुगतान की भी गणना की जा सकती है ? अथवा केवल सूत्र संचालक को ही भुगतान हो सकेगा ?

----------


## Loka

> अगर सूत्र संचालक कोई और हो तथा मैं उसके सूत्र में पोस्ट करता हूँ , तो क्या मेरे पोस्ट को देखे जाने व् भुगतान की भी गणना की जा सकती है ? अथवा केवल सूत्र संचालक को ही भुगतान हो सकेगा ?


भुगतान सिर्फ सूत्र संचालक को होगा |

----------


## Loka

> बहुत अच्छा विचार है |
> मैं भी जुडना चाहता हूँ , हालांकि मेरे पोस्ट बेहद कम हैं |पर भविष्य में नए सूत्र बना दूंगा |


आपकी पोस्ट संख्या से कोई फर्क नही पड़ेगा, आप नए सूत्र बनाये, जितने ज्यादा सूत्र होंगे तथा जितने ज्यादा विजिटर आपके सूत्रों पर आयेंगे उतनी अधिक आपकी कमाई होगी |

----------


## mravay

हम भी सामिल होना चाहते है मगर मेरी प्रोफाइल से जो कमाई होगी उसका ५०% मुझे और ५०% किसी जरूरतमंद को दे दिया जाये !

----------


## Loka

> हम भी सामिल होना चाहते है मगर मेरी प्रोफाइल से जो कमाई होगी उसका ५०% मुझे और ५०% किसी जरूरतमंद को दे दिया जाये !


आपकी जो कमाई होगी वो हम आपको दे देंगे फिर आप जो चाहे वो कर सकते है |

----------


## mravay

> आपकी जो कमाई होगी वो हम आपको दे देंगे फिर आप जो चाहे वो कर सकते है |


अच्छी बात है फिर

----------


## garima

> आपकी जो कमाई होगी वो हम आपको दे देंगे फिर आप जो चाहे वो कर सकते है |


लोका जी नमस्ते 
आपने कहा था की ad लगेगे मेरे किसी भी सूत्र में ad नहीं दिख रहा ।
जी ये कब से शुरू होगा ।
मेरा नाम भी लिख ले ।
जो की पहले भी कहा था 
कब से शुरू होगा । मेरे सभी सूत्र में लगा दे

----------


## Loka

> लोका जी नमस्ते 
> आपने कहा था की ad लगेगे मेरे किसी भी सूत्र में ad नहीं दिख रहा ।
> जी ये कब से शुरू होगा ।
> मेरा नाम भी लिख ले ।
> जो की पहले भी कहा था 
> कब से शुरू होगा । मेरे सभी सूत्र में लगा दे


अभी हम इस पर चर्चा कर रहे है, अगले माह से एड लगा दिए जायेंगे

----------


## garima

> अभी हम इस पर चर्चा कर रहे है, अगले माह से एड लगा दिए जायेंगे


लोका जी अब कब से शुरू क्र रहे है ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

मेरे भी किसी सूत्र में ऐड नहीं आ रहा है। वैसे मुझे कोई जल्दी नहीं है। आप दस करोड़ एडवान्स कर दीजिए। हिसाब में काटते रहिएगा।

----------


## garima

वाह रजत जी क्या बात कही

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> वाह रजत जी क्या बात कही


हम तो हमेशा अच्छी बात कहते हैं। हे-हे। लगता है लोकाजी दस करोड़ का नाम सुनकर बेहोश हो गए।

----------


## Loka

एड की अभी टेस्टिंग चल रही है, पर जितनी भी स्क्रिप्ट है वो सब परफेक्ट काम नही कर रही है, जल्दी ही हम इसे लांच करेंगे, हमारा प्लान तो नवम्बर में लांच करने का था, पर स्क्रिप्ट में कुछ एरर है तो इसमें थोडा समय लग सकता है, पर जल्दी ही इसे लांच कर दिया जायेगा |

----------


## garima

Loka जी जल्दी ही करे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

mujhe bhi ad dene ki kriya kare loko ji  (eng k liye sorry)

----------


## virat143

नमस्ते लोका जी मुझे भी शामिल कर लीजिये इसमें अगर मै एलीजीबल हु

----------


## virat143

रोज भाई चोपाल में आएं प्लीज आपसे बातें करनी हैं कहा खो गए थे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Kya ye lagu kiya ja chuka hai??

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Kya ye lagu kiya ja chuka hai??


सम्बन्धित योजना का यूज़र कन्सोल तक बनाया जा चुका था। हमने इस योजना में कोई रुचि नहीं दिखाई। उसी समय अनीता जी का अवतार फुँक गया और काली बिल्ली रास्ता काट गई जिसे अनीताजी ने अपशकुन समझा और योजना बन्द कर दी गई। हमने इस योजना में कोई रुचि नहीं दिखाई क्योंकि अनीता जी को ४-५ सौ करोड़ जो भी देने की इच्छा हो ऐसे ही दे दें, १५०० साल पुरानी जान-पहचान है। मना थोड़े ही कर देंगे।

----------


## Loka

> Kya ye lagu kiya ja chuka hai??


जी नही, अभी फोरम पर इतना ट्रैफिक नही है की इसको मेंटेन किया जा सके, अभी तो फोरम का एड रेवेनु काफी कम है |
जब ट्रैफिक बढेगा तब लागु किया जायेगा, अभी लागु करने से कुछ फायदा तो होगा नही |
क्यों की सदस्य की इनकम महीने भर में या शायद कुछ महीनों में जाकर 1-10 डोलर होगी |

----------


## Loka

प्लान रेडी है, अब फोरम पर सदस्य बढ़ते है और ट्रैफिक बढ़ता है तो इसे लागु किया जायेगा |

----------


## Krishna

> प्लान रेडी है, अब फोरम पर सदस्य बढ़ते है और ट्रैफिक बढ़ता है तो इसे लागु किया जायेगा |


उत्तम ... प्रयास ...

----------


## ramkrishna

बहुत सुंदर विचार है मुझे तो पता ही नहीं था यहां सूत्र बनाने के पैसे भी मिलेंगे। मौलिक विचारों के साथ मै इससे जुड़ना चाहूंगा।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## mohammed ali

kese bataye please

----------


## pkpasi

> 


नाग बाबा इसके लिए धनराशि कहा से आ रही है??

----------

